# open house in Bedfrod VA.



## H2H1 (Apr 6, 2013)

Well today is Ken's open house at Grandview Trailer Sales. I wished we could have been there, but just couldn't make it this time. Tex and his bride is there, Tex bought a new TT and went to pick it up , man what great timing. And since the shop/office is closed by now they are in the field behind Ken's home camping. So just a note to Ken, we sure hope the OH was SUCESSFUL and the camping was great. WE hope to see ya'll later on in the year.


----------



## rjf7g (Apr 6, 2013)

I missed it this year, too, Hollis.  I hope it went well.  I am sure we will get a report.


----------

